# An Apology



## capecodder (Aug 25, 2001)

Some of my replies today have had signicant nastiness to them. I apologize to the great majority of you. This board has by far the best, most knowledgeable, most sane, most reasonable, most realstic posters of any cooking forum I have read.

By way of explanation (or excuse if you insist), I just revisited a favorite site of mine, chowhound.com. It used to be, as its owner is, a place for people who seek out the great small places - usually foreign food, but a good samping of donuts, hamburgers and the like.

It's now bubbling over with replies to queries like "where should I go on Cape Cod" with recommendations of restaurants that start at about $75 a person. 

I like expensive food too, but there are MANY restaurant sites that specialize in that. Chowhound used top have great animated discussions about the best burger in XX town, or the best pizza in New Haven or the best chowder on Cape Cod.

I see some of those people invading this arena. The person who asked what food to use in a cooking dish they just bought for $150 is a prime example.

It's def a "bah humbug" day for me. To those offended, I apologize.


----------



## scottgreenwood (Oct 5, 2003)

And as somebody who snapped back at you on another thread, I understand completely. Maybe it's the way some people are getting their entry into what we all love, though. The person who acquires that chic pot -- without any readily discernible use for it -- may nonetheless turn out to be someone whose experimentation with a new quality pan, or ingredient, or technique gets them hooked. I have a friend that bought one of those stand-up roasting racks for chicken, and I swear it has transformed her kitchen. 

I agree with you about chowhound. Always loved it, but people are using it like it's the Michelin guide. Last month I must have waded through hundreds of entries when I was trying to scope out a few new places for a trip to SF.


----------

